# Print Size - Canon 450D?



## UUilliam (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay so i shoot with my canon 450D in raw (240DPI)

what is the MAXIMUM size i can print with my canon 450D ?

also everytime i shoot my Raw files seem to get larger (when i first got the camera they were like 10mb now they are around 13 - 15 mb per raw...
any idea why?
i format my card frequently once i finish a shoot


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 22, 2009)

You can print as big as you want to if you use this program. It is amazing.
onOne Software - Genuine Fractals 6 Professional Edition Plugin for Photoshop
It works great. 

Daniel Sach
Sachphotography Fine Art Photography The homepage of Daniel Sach and his photography Company


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 22, 2009)

Even without Genuine Fractals, you can print as large as you want.  They key issue will be how it looks to you and how far away you view it.

Obviously, as you go to larger print sizes, the quality will lessen as the number of pixels per inch of print drops.  The typical standard for 'photographic quality' is 300 pixels per inch but you can easily go bigger and still get great quality.  As you go bigger (fewer pixels per inch) it will start to show up in the image but only on close inspection.

Have you ever seen a billboard image close up?  It probably doesn't look great.  But from 50 feet away, it looks just fine.  The same thing applies here.  You can make a poster sized print and it may not look so good with your nose pressed up against it...but when you take a couple steps back, it probably looks much better.

Also, keep in mind that when you enlarge an image, you enlarge the good and the bad.  So if the image isn't quite sharp (blurry or out of focus) then that will show up in the larger print.  If you know that you are likely to make large prints, then you should use good technique to maximize the quality & sharpness of the image.  Use a tripod with remote release or the self timer.  Use a good quality lens at an optimum aperture setting (or at least avoid extreme apertures on cheaper lenses).


----------



## NielsGade (Jun 22, 2009)

I have the same camera and I can print an A3 picture without any noticeable loss of quality.
And A3 is pretty big.


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2009)

Sachphotography said:


> You can print as big as you want to if you use this program. It is amazing.
> onOne Software - Genuine Fractals 6 Professional Edition Plugin for Photoshop
> It works great............


Or, just use the proper techniques in Photoshop and save some money. :thumbup:


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 22, 2009)

KmH said:


> Sachphotography said:
> 
> 
> > You can print as big as you want to if you use this program. It is amazing.
> ...




Photoshop does do a decent job for enlarging but Genuine Fractals does an even better Job. There is no image degradation and no loss of quality. Yes you could use photoshop but for Fine Art Prints I use GF6.

Daniel Sach
Sachphotography Fine Art Photography The homepage of Daniel Sach and his photography Company


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 22, 2009)

> Photoshop does do a decent job for enlarging but Genuine Fractals does an even better Job. There is no image degradation and no loss of quality.



From what I've read & heard...GF used to be heads and shoulders above Photoshop and other programs for image enlarging algorithms...but in the last few years, Photoshop has caught up to the point that it's acceptable for most amateur applications.  

And there will be some loss of quality, even with GF.  It just does a better job.


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 22, 2009)

i tried Genuine fractuals resizing my image from (roughly) 11 x 8 in at 240DPI 
to 60 x 40 in at 305 DPI

then repeated using Photoshop image resize, i rathered photoshop's resize, it was sharper than GF, but i suppose if i messed around with the rest of the settings inside GF i could have made GF better maybe


----------

